# Super Shelley



## hikerchick (Jun 4, 2004)

Okay, this time I am back for good!   Really!

 Whenever I think I need a break from journaling I get off track. I have been super busy lately with school and life but that will slow down after next week. I have my last final next Friday so just have to bust my butt all week. I had a final today which went horribly wrong  and am hoping I do not have to take the Lab part of my class over.  I'll be taking a summer class but it is an internet class   so I figure I'll be on the computer more, I'll have time to get my journal going again. I will at the very least post my workouts and food daily.

 I so need this for me. I love the support I get, and the camaraderie from everyone is wonderful. 

 I am reading Dr. Phils latest book and even though I just started it, it's already helping me dial into my issues and work through them. I am so tired of having food issues! I just want this to stop.  No more excuses, no more rationalizing, no more crap! I deserve better!

 My main goal is to be the very best ME that I can be physically, mentally and spiritually. Not be perfect, just be the best me that I can. I have a great life and I don't want to ever say "What if?" or "I wish I had"  If I'm eating well (healthy, high protein, lower complex carbs, tons of veggies, some fruit) then I feel great physically and mentally and everything in my life comes together. Why has it taken me so long to get that? I want to turn my body into the very best physical specimen that it can be. I want to give myself that as a gift. I deserve it. 

 I have set up a food plan for myself that revolves around certain foods. Fruit is going to be something I allow myself daily, as a treat so I don't feel deprived. I just love all the summer fruits that are coming out now. Lots of veggies. Clean protein and carbs. All the clean foods that I love to eat. My main goal is to build muscle and get lean. The getting lean part is not a problem for me, it's the building muscle. 

 My workouts will be my daily physical therapy (this alone is very tiring, it's a continuous hour of different exercises, then20 minutes on alternate days), plus lots of weights and cardio (mostly hiking and biking outside).

 I welcome any and all encouragement and suggestions on everything! 

 I will be more specific about my goals as I go along. I swear I'm here for good now. I would say "I'll prove it to you" but I really just want to prove it to myself!

 This is long, I know, my brain just feels like it's filled with so much crap right now I have to get some of it out so I can go study.


----------



## sftwrngnr (Jun 4, 2004)

Hey Super Shelly,
Good luck on your exercise program, and your classes.  I'm not much of a journaler, but have found that it is very helpful in keeping track of everything.

Best of luck,

Dan


----------



## hikerchick (Jun 4, 2004)

Thanks Dan, I find journaling definitely keeps me on track and focused! Best of luck to you too! 


 I forgot to add to my entry above:

 Took my weight today at the gym and it is at an all time high of 134. I honestly don't care what my scale weight is if I had gained muscle instead of flab, but believe me, it's not. It's about 6 pounds over my usual. It wouldn't be a big deal if it were spread out a bit, but I swear I gain weight like a guy - it's all around my stomach and upper hips.

 Since I have had such a hard time gaining muscle in the past I know I really need to focus on my nutrition: lots of high quality protein and moderate amounts of healthy carbs to BUILD THAT MUSCLE!!


----------



## atherjen (Jun 5, 2004)

SO glad that your back for GOOD this time!!!  
Best of luck girlie, you are very well driven and have it all planned out awesome!! I know you'll do well! we're here to back you up and kick yout butt anytime needed!


----------



## jstar (Jun 5, 2004)

Hey Hiker (Shelley), 

 Glad you are back Once your finals are over I am sure you will more time to focus on your health goals. For me finals were always stressful  but once they are over you feel like dancing

 Oh I have Dr. Phil's book too, it is pretty good dealing with emotional eating and the steps to take to get a handle on it (that was/is my problem). 

 I will be following


----------



## Jenny (Jun 5, 2004)

Welcome  back Shelley  Now stick around


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 5, 2004)

Shelly!!!!!!  We need to hang and go for a walk or a hike or something!!!  Welcome back!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hikerchick (Jun 5, 2004)

*Saturday*

Thanks all you wonderful people!! 
    I appreciate all of your great support. It's so motivating to read all of your journals too and see how your kicking butt!
    Shorty - we will definitely have to get together soon!

    Saturday Food 

    Meal 1
    salmon burger (mixed with onions, spices, little mayo)
    1/2 cup tabouleh (bulgur, parsley, tomatoes, little olive oil, onions)
    1/2 banana

 Meal 2
 salmon burger
 1/2 cup tabouleh

 Meal 3




    Workouts: Chest

    Hammer decline 5 x 10 @ 25 pounds
    incline press 5 x 10 @ 20 pounds
    above supersetted with shoulder press 5 x 8 @ 12.5 pounds
    incline flye 5 x 10 @ 20 pounds
    pushups 5 x 10

    physical therapy - 20 minutes

  powerwalk - 30 minutes (to take my daughter and pup to the park so they could "Pway pway!!" that's "play" not "pray"  )


----------



## hikerchick (Jun 5, 2004)

Identical post, couldn't edit above, added food.

     Saturday Food 

     Meal 1
     salmon burger (mixed with onions, spices, little mayo)
     1/2 cup tabouleh (bulgur, parsley, tomatoes, little olive oil, onions)
     1/2 banana

  Meal 2
  salmon burger
  1/2 cup tabouleh

  Meal 3
 protein pancakes (1 scoop vanilla whey, 2 T. flax, 3 egg whites)
 1 t. sugar free syrup
 1 cup cantaloupe
 1/2 cup strawberries

 Meal 4
 1 cup brown rice
 1  T. parmesan
 1 scoop Whey gourmet
 1 cup broccoli

 Meal 5
 protein spinach quiche (egg whites, lowfat cottage cheese, spinach etc. ) Recipe posted in recipe section!






     Workouts: Chest

     Hammer decline 5 x 10 @ 25 pounds
     incline press 5 x 10 @ 20 pounds
     above supersetted with shoulder press 5 x 8 @ 12.5 pounds
     incline flye 5 x 10 @ 20 pounds
     pushups 5 x 10

     physical therapy - 20 minutes

   powerwalk - 30 minutes (to take my daughter and pup to the park so they could "Pway pway!!" that's "play" not "pray"  )


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 5, 2004)

I love your daughter that is sooooooo cute, I can just picture it just like my cousin used to be.  OHHHHH I love this age and then until they are about 7 kids are sooooooooo adorable.  I want one in about 10 years


----------



## hikerchick (Jun 6, 2004)

shortstuff said:
			
		

> I want one in about 10 years


 LOL Shorty - I might want another one in about 10 years!


----------



## hikerchick (Jun 6, 2004)

*Sunday*

Meal 1 (post workout)
  1 scoop whey gourmet (creamy caramel dip   )
  2/3 cup Fiber one
  1/2 cup Atkins milk
  1/2 banana

 Meal 2
 turkey burger (cooked at home, no bun - just the meat)
 1 cup pasta (almost plain - with a drop of olive oil)
 1/3 of a cantaloupe

 Meal 3
 3 egg whites
 2/3 cup lowfat cottage cheese
 1/2 cup spinach
 1/2 cup pasta - see above

 Meal 4
 protein spinach quiche
 1/2 cup brown rice

 Meal 5 
 protein spinach quiche 
 1 T. natty pb


  Exercise:

  40 minutes of intervals on the elliptical

 20 minute walk (again to the park  )


----------



## hikerchick (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm so sleepy! DH and I just got done watching the third Lord of the Rings, I forget what it's called. It was really good, although I missed the first hour due to my workout. I think I liked the first and third the best.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 6, 2004)

OHHHH I can not wait fo rthe special edition to come out of thee third one@!!!! I have them all except for that oe and I can not wait!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hikerchick (Jun 6, 2004)

Today was Day Two of no sugar. I had a passing craving but got rid of it by having a spoon of natural peanut butter. After a few days I won't crave that darn Ben and Jerry's ice cream anymore! I feel really good about how today went. Lots of veggies and protein, but not enough water. I'll go drink some now!


----------



## hikerchick (Jun 7, 2004)

*MOnday*

Meal 1
  protein spinach quiche
  1/4 pear

 Meal 2 (post workout)
 1 scoop whey gourmet
 1 cup brown rice
 1 T. parmesan
 1/2 pear
 2 T. sunflower seeds dry roasted

 Meal 3
 protein spinach quiche
 1/2 banana

 Meal 4
 chicken breast
 1 cup broccoli





 Meal 5
 chicken breast 
 1 cup broccoli

 Meal 6
 1/2 cup  cashews
 1/4 cantaloupe



Gym: Back

 pullups (assisted) 4 x 10
 hammer row 4 x 10 @ 35 pounds
 cable lat pressdown 3 x 10 @ 30 pounds
 low back extension 5 x 10 @ 60 pounds
 scap retraction on row 4 x 10 @ 60 pounds

 physical therapy 20 minutes


----------



## hikerchick (Jun 7, 2004)

*Goals for Monday:*

1 gallon of water
 3 cups of veggies
 6 meals

 Lots of studying!!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 7, 2004)

Welcome back HC


----------



## hikerchick (Jun 7, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Welcome back HC


 Thanks Jodi!
 I am still using your plan you wrote up for me awhile back as a guideline every day.  It is so helpful! I am not sticking to it exactly, right now just working on consistently having high protein, mod carbs and lower fat. I want to get about a month under my belt of consistency so then I can do some fine tuning.

  Hope everything is going great with you!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 7, 2004)

Things are going well thank you 

Do what you got to do to get back on track.  It's nice to see you around again and ready to go.


----------



## hikerchick (Jun 8, 2004)

*Tuesday*

Didn't do as great as I had hoped yesterday. Today is a new day.

 I had this epiphany last night which probably seems obvious but it was sort of a wake up call for me:

 Every action has an effect. Big or small, positive or negative, everything I do to my body has an effect on it. This also applies to pretty much everything else in life, relationships, work etc. Every action has an effect. That is my new mantra to keep myself on track!


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 8, 2004)

Hey Hiker I completewly agree with you on this.  I was at the gym yesterday doing cardio looking around and you know I will never get where I want if I sabatage myself and don't remain constant.  I know you can not be perfect all the time but I need to limit that to once a month max otherwise I am just ruiing what I am trying to acheive for myself.  I wish the best babe and try to enjoy the day even though the weather sucks butt.


----------



## hikerchick (Jun 8, 2004)

Thanks Shorty. You're so right. No more sabotage! I am tired of it.

 I just emailed Jenny Lynn my information. I'm excited about this!


----------



## hikerchick (Jun 8, 2004)

I had the best talk with a friend today. We have the same food issues and goals (to look smokin'  ) so had such a great long talk about everything. We are going to check in with each other every Monday morning to hold each other accountable for all workouts and food. I think this will be great. I need it!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 8, 2004)

Hey Hiker! Thats a great idea to have a friend check in with you and share your journey with! I know my friend that lives like a minute from me keeps me on check a lot---and I keep her going also!! 

Keep up the great work girl!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 9, 2004)

Hey Shelley    Your diet looks yummy  !! Good luck with building those muscles  !!


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 9, 2004)

hikerchick said:
			
		

> Thanks Shorty. You're so right. No more sabotage! I am tired of it.
> 
> I just emailed Jenny Lynn my information. I'm excited about this!


Oh I am so happy for you Shelley!!!  Man I am seeing crosseyed I am so tired right now     It is 6am, yuck and I just went to bed like 5 hours ago    You have to love finals week.


----------



## hikerchick (Jun 9, 2004)

shortstuff said:
			
		

> Oh I am so happy for you Shelley!!!  Man I am seeing crosseyed I am so tired right now     It is 6am, yuck and I just went to bed like 5 hours ago    You have to love finals week.


 I know - I have my last final on Friday. I can't wait until it's over. My brain is FRIED!


----------



## hikerchick (Jun 9, 2004)

Thanks Stacey and ncgirl!


----------



## hikerchick (Jun 9, 2004)

*Wednesday*

Meal 1
  5 egg whites
  1/3 cup mushrooms
  3 fish caps
  1/2 banana

  Meal 2
  chicken breast
  tomato
  1/2 potato

 Meal 3
 protein shake
 2/3 cup brown rice
 1 cup broccoli

 Meal 4
 same as 3

 not enough food today, too much studying 

  Exercise:
  20 minutes physical therapy


----------



## hikerchick (Jun 10, 2004)

*Thursday*

Meal 1 (post am cardio)
  protein pancakes (whey, egg whites, flax)
  2/3 cup strawberries
  1 T. sugar free syrup

  Meal 2
  protein bar 
  1/2 banana
  1/2 cup sunflower seeds

 Meal 3
 protein spinach quiche
 1/2 banana

 Meal 4
 pistachios 


 I'm having kind of a cheat day today. Plan on ice cream tonight.  One to celebrate my last final tomorrow. and two....see next post.

  Workout:
  30 minutes intervals on elliptical


----------



## hikerchick (Jun 10, 2004)

I'm starting my program from Jenny Lynn tomorrow. She put me on a cutting nutrition plan, 1400 calories. No fruit. I will  stick with it for at least a month and see how it works out, then will up the calories with to start increasing muscle after that.

 She also suggested L-Glutamine and an Antioxidant. Both of which I bought today at GNC (probably got reamed on $$$ but couldn't make it to my regular supp store) and haven't used before. 

 I'm really excited about this!!


----------



## hikerchick (Jun 11, 2004)

Okay, did not have time to get organized for new plan today. So am just eating very well today and will start the specific plan tomorrow. 

 Meal 1
 4 egg whites, 2/3 cup lowfat cottage cheese, 1/2 cup spinach, 1/2 pear

 Meal 2
 same as 1

 Meal 3
 protein shake, 1/4 cup pistachios


----------



## Jodi (Jun 11, 2004)

I'd be interested in seeing the plan she gave you


----------



## hikerchick (Jun 11, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I'd be interested in seeing the plan she gave you


 I'll email it to you Jodi. I'm interested in hearing what you think about it.


----------



## hikerchick (Jun 12, 2004)

*Saturday*

Starting my new plan today 

 Supps:
 5 g glutamine x 2
 anti oxidant
 multi vitamin

 Meal 1
 30 g whey
 1/2 cup brown rice

 Meal 2
 6 egg whites
 1 cup irish oats

 Meal 3
 chicken breast
 1 cup sweet potato
 1 cup broccoli

 Meal 4
 40 g whey
 3 fish caps

 Meal 5
 8 oz. fish
 2 cups green beans

 Workout: 

 Weights:Chest, tris, shoulders, abs

 Hammer incline press 3 x 12 @ 10 pounds
 Bar flat bench press 3 x 12 @ 45 pounds
 Cable crossovers 3 x 12 @ 20 pounds
 DB overhead press 3 x 12 10 pounds
 cable lateral raise 3 x 12 @ 2.5 pounds 
 upright row 3 x 12 @ 20 pounds
 french press 3 x 12 @ 10 pounds
 overhead tri ext. 3 x 12 @ 8 pounds
 abs on ball w/weight 3 x 35 @ 5 pounds
 hanging knee raises 3 x 15
 reverse curls 3 x 15

 Weights were so light today. I was feeling very WEAK in the gym today.

 Cardio: 
 30 minute powerwalk

 Physical therapy: 1 hour

 We have a wedding tonight. I'm hoping they have chicken and veggies or something similar to eat. It's friends of ours that really like to PARTY so it should be a lot of fun! We're bringing the baby though, and I don't drink anymore so it will be more of a wholesome kind of fun for us.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 12, 2004)

hikerchick said:
			
		

> I'll email it to you Jodi. I'm interested in hearing what you think about it.


Cool thanks.  I'd love to see it


----------



## Jill (Jun 13, 2004)

Nice to see you back Hiker, Ive missed you!

I just came back from a week in Cuba, and I read Dr Phills book TWICE! Yup, 2X! I actually made some connections this time. I highlighted numerous parts, and am going to write up my own 'notes' just as soon as I have some time. I am deff ready and willing to be on the right track this time. I really enjoyed his exercies too.

Good luck with all dear!


----------



## hikerchick (Jun 13, 2004)

Jodi, I emailed you last night. Let me know what you think. 

 Hi Jilly! How was Cuba? I am reading Dr. Phils book now and there is definitely stuff sinking in. It has been a big help so far. I'm reading it slowly so that stuff sinks in for a couple days, so I think I'm only on the second chapter but I really like it!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 13, 2004)

Hmmmmm, I didn't get it 

PM me the addy you sent it to please.


----------



## hikerchick (Jun 13, 2004)

All I had at the wedding last night that was not on my plan was 5 grapes and a bite of watermelon.   The hardest part of this plan is not having fruit! I keep going to the fridge and grabbing an apple or pear and catching myself. It's only for a few weeks though and then I will add it back in.

 So far, so good. I will have no problem sticking with this for a few weeks. Just to get the couple pounds I have gained off, then will add more regular things in, like fruit and some dairy (lowfat cottage cheese). I miss the sugar free syrup in my yogurt, almonds and cashews, and the fruit. I plan on having a couple cheat meals, as I go out to dinner with a girlfriend every couple weeks. We usually go to Red Robin and I get their turkey wrap with turkey, avocado, provolone and lots of veggies. It comes with cantaloupe and their amazing french fries.  So it's somewhat healthy, but still makes me feel like I'm having a treat. I don't want to be too strict with myself. When I've done that in the past that is when I go a bit crazy and end up binging.

 One thing I know though, is that sugar is EVIL. I truly cannot have it in my life. Their is no portion control when it comes to ice cream and things like that. So, I'm just not doing it. I feel much better when I'm off it, both physically and mentally. I swear it messes with my hormones. I had my last sugar for awhile on Friday. So today, is Day Two. No problem.


----------



## hikerchick (Jun 13, 2004)

*Sunday*

Woke up super late today. Both me and the baby slept til 9:00!!!

  So, My first meal was at 9:30. Will be hard to get all 5 in today but I'll just space them a little closer.

  Supps:
  5g glutamine x 2
  antioxidant
  multivitamin

  Meal 1
  6 whites
  3/4 cup oatmeal

  Meal 2
  1/2 cup brown rice
  30 g whey

  Meal 3
  chicken breast
  sweet potato
  1 cup broccoli

  Meal 4
  40g whey
  3 fish caps

  Meal 5
  8 ounces white fish
  2 cups green beans or broccoli

  Exercise:
  30 minute powerwalk
20 minutes physical therapy


----------



## hikerchick (Jun 14, 2004)

*Monday*

Exercise:
 30 minutes HIIT on stairmaster
 30 minutes physical therapy

 Supps: see above

 Meal 1
 protein shake
 2/3 cup oatmeal

 Meal 2
 turkey
 1/2 cup brown rice

 Meal 3
 protein pancakes (whey, whites, flax)
 1 cup veggies

 Meal 4
 protein shake
 3 fish caps

 Meal 5
 tuna
 2 cups green beans


----------



## hikerchick (Jun 15, 2004)

*Tuesday*

Meal 1
 protein pancakes (whey, egg whites, ground flax)
 1/2 cup oatmeal

 Meal 2
 1 cup wild rice
 30 g whey with glutamine
 1/4 cup cashews

 Meal 3
 tuna w/ lowfat mayo and celery
 1 cup carrots

 Meal 4
 40 g whey
 3 fish caps
 (will have sweet potato here if very hungry!)

 Meal 5
 shrimp
 2 cups zucchini

 Okay, I deviated slightly off plan today. I hate plain egg whites. They make me gag. I can have them once in awhile and be okay, but every day? This is a lifestyle not a diet, so I am kicking the whites every day to the curb.
 Also, my plan is not supposed to have nuts in it. I also think (and Jodi confirmed this) that it is too low in carbs and fat for me. I'm upping my fat a bit with the nuts, and will take in more veggies to increase carbs for now. I love carrots so, the GI index be damned, they are vegetables and if I want them I will eat them. It's not a candy bar for goodness sake. 

 Went to the zoo today with my girl. The animals were out and playing , it was so cute. She loves  elephants, she claps when she sees them and screams "Elphine Elphine!!"    She is so cute!


----------



## hikerchick (Jun 16, 2004)

*Wednesday*

Don't have a car today so I think I'll walk pupster and Ri to the health food store to do some stocking up.

 Meal 1
 30g whey w/glutamine
 1 cup brown rice

 Meal 2

 Meal 3

 Meal 4

 Meal 5

 Exercise:

 Legs and abs at the gym this morning. This workout took me Forever! I took a couple weeks off lifting during finals so my weights are kind of light this week. Hopefully that won't last!

 walking lunges 3 x 12 @ 12.5 pounds
 wide squat w/db 3 x 12 @ 25 pounds
 step ups 3 x 12
 leg extension 3 x 12 @ 50 pounds
 leg curl 3 x 12 @ 70 pounds
 sldl 3 x 12 @ 40 pounds
 calf raise 3 x 12 @ 40 pounds
 ab machine 3 x 30 @ 50 pounds
 rope crunch 3 x 20 @ 100 pounds
 decline crunch 3 x 10 @ 5 pounds

 physical therapy: 30 minutes
 powerwalk: 1 hour


----------



## Jodi (Jun 16, 2004)

> I love carrots so, the GI index be damned, they are vegetables and if I want them I will eat them. It's not a candy bar for goodness sake.


 How dare you have carrots


----------



## Jill (Jun 16, 2004)

Try cooking onions, peppers, and mushrooms in a pan with pam. Then, take them out, wipe the pan, and THEN cook your egg whites. When the whites are almost done throw in the sauteed veggies, and cook for a couple more minutes. Its SO filling with little cals, high protein and veggies! Thats the only way I can eat egg whites.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 16, 2004)

Hey girl!! Diet is looking great & yummy too!!!


----------



## hikerchick (Jun 18, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> How dare you have carrots


 LOL, I'm such a rebel


----------



## hikerchick (Jun 18, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Try cooking onions, peppers, and mushrooms in a pan with pam. Then, take them out, wipe the pan, and THEN cook your egg whites. When the whites are almost done throw in the sauteed veggies, and cook for a couple more minutes. Its SO filling with little cals, high protein and veggies! Thats the only way I can eat egg whites.


 Thanks Jillybean, I'm going to try that.


----------



## hikerchick (Jun 18, 2004)

Stacey said:
			
		

> Hey girl!! Diet is looking great & yummy too!!!


 Hey sweetie 
 Thanks for the support!


----------



## hikerchick (Jun 18, 2004)

*Friday*

Great day today, food wise. Feel really good about all week. 

 Meal 1
 protein shake
 1/2 cup brown rice

 Meal 2
 salmon 
 1/2 cup tabouleh

 Meal 3
 salmon
 1/2 cup brown rice

 Meal 4 (post workout)
 40 g whey w/glutamine
 1/2 apple

 Meal 5
 red pepper
 onions
 scallops

 Workouts:

 30 minutes HIIT on stairmaster
 15 minutes physical therapy


----------



## hikerchick (Jun 19, 2004)

Another gorgous day today! When the weather is so warm like it has been I WANT ICE CREAM! I just may have some today, we'll see. For now, I'm cooking my chicken breast and brown rice. 

 Meal 1
 30g whey w/ glutamine
 2/3 cup Fiber One
 1/3 cup Atkins milk

 Meal 2
 chicken breast
 1/2 cup brown rice


----------



## hikerchick (Jun 20, 2004)

Blah! I cheated yesterday just because I felt like I should. That I had been eating great all week and it was time to cheat. Dumb! I had some ice cream, so there is the attack of sugar starting. I made Dustin a cake for Fathers Day (which came out very cute by the way, and Im no Martha  ) and decided I would eat some of the left over frosting.  Gross!


----------



## Jill (Jun 20, 2004)

Mornin girlie!!

Did someone say frosting???  Atleast you were on track all week, thats the main thing! Back on the wagon for hiker today!


----------



## hikerchick (Jun 20, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Mornin girlie!!
> 
> Did someone say frosting???  Atleast you were on track all week, thats the main thing! Back on the wagon for hiker today!


 hee hee

 Youre right. on track today. I have to make cookies for a barbecue were going to tonight, luckily I still feel like crap from the sugar yesterday so I wont eat any today.


----------



## hikerchick (Jun 20, 2004)

I think I'm going to have to modify the plan Jenny Lynn did for me. I think the carbs are too low, first of all. Secondly, I do much better with fruit daily. It keeps me from having sugar cravings. So, you'll see fruit added over the next couple days. That will be the only modification. Still sticking to the basic plan, with fruit added with my carb meals.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 20, 2004)

Finding what will allow you to stick a plan is good.   This way you don't just say screw it and have a bad eating day.


----------



## hikerchick (Jun 20, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Finding what will allow you to stick a plan is good.   This way you don't just say screw it and have a bad eating day.


 That is so true!

 I just wrote out my plan to stick on the fridge and it looks almost exactly like the plan you made for me before. I always end up going back to that plan!  

 I also just printed out the list of reasons to say no to sugar that is in your link. Wow! It amazes me what damage people are doing to their bodies on a daily basis without even realizing it. I'm putting a copy of that on my fridge. That is the best motivation to stay off it. Sugar is like crack to me, I swear I'm like a junkie when I get it. (Not that I've ever done crack....  ) I tend to have an addictive personality, which is why I gave up drinking a few years ago. I think I just have to take the same outlook on sugar that I did with alcohol. That it's just something I cannot have.


----------



## Jenny (Jun 21, 2004)

Hey Shelley!
Wow, you are doing great girl!!  Love the clean food logs! Great job 
I'm going to stick around IM now, cause I started working again 

Have a great Monday!


----------



## hikerchick (Jun 21, 2004)

Thanks Jenny! Good to see you back girlie! It's nice to know you're keeping an eye on me, it will help keep me motivated!


----------



## hikerchick (Jun 21, 2004)

*Monday*

Meal 1
 30 g whey w/ glutamine
 1/2 cup Fiber one
 1/3 cup Atkins milk
 10 grapes
 3 fish caps

 Meal 2
 turkey
 3/4 cup brown rice
 1 T. parmesan
 1/2 cup grapes

 Meal 3
 tuna
 1/2 T. lowfat mayo
 celery
 1 cup green beans
 1/2 cup brown rice
 1 t. parmesan

 Meal 4
 40 g whey
 1 cup broccolli

 Meal 5
 1 cup lowfat cottage cheese
 2 cups green beans



 15 minutes physical therapy
 30 minutes HIIT on stairmaster


----------



## hikerchick (Jun 23, 2004)

*Wednesday*

Didn't have time to post yesterday but food was on target. 

 Meal 1
 protein shake w/ glutamine
 1/4 cantaloupe

 Meal 2
 turkey breast
 2 slices whole grain light bread
 1 oz. cheese
 mustard
 1/4 cantaloupe

 Meal 3


 Meal 4

 Meal 5

 Exercise:
 45 minute bike ride
 30 minutes physical therapy


----------



## hikerchick (Jun 25, 2004)

*Friday*

Have eaten sooooo good this week! 

 Have been sugar free since Tuesday! 

 Went to the mall with friends this morning and turned down free delicious-looking cookies TWICE then went grocery shopping with hubby tonight and turned down TWO MORE delicious looking cookies!! I had no desire to eat them at all. That alone makes me happy and knowing that I must be on a good plan.

 I'll weigh myself at the gym tomorrow. Have been doing a week of cardio and will start back on weights on Sunday.

 Meal 1
 35 g whey w/glutamine
 1/2 banana

 Meal 2
 3 cups mixed greens
 chicken breast
 1/2 T. walnuts
 1/2 cup red grapes

 Meal 3
 turkey breast
 whole grain light bread
 1 oz. cheese
 1 t. mustard

 Meal 4
 1/2 cup spinach pasta
 salmon

 Meal 5
 chicken breast
 2 cups veggies: onions, red and green peppers, zucchini

 Exercise:

 30 minute bike ride


----------



## hikerchick (Jun 26, 2004)

*Saturday*

Another great day today. Let me see if I can remember all my meals.

 Meal 1
 turkey breast
 2 slices whole grain light bread
 1 ounce cheese

 Meal 2
 30 g whey w/glutamine
 2/3 cup brown rice

 Meal 3
 chicken breast
 mixed veggies: peppers, onions, zucchini
 1 t. natural peanut butter

 Meal 4
 35 g whey
 1 cup pasta

 Meal 5
 sugar free low carb ice cream 


 I felt like a treat today so DH went to the store to get himself some ice cream (luckily I can't stand his favorite, it's some brownie/cookie dough concoction from B & J) and I had him get me Carb Control Rocky Road. It's soooo good! It doesn't leave that sugary after taste in my mouth or give me a sugar hangover. LOVE IT!!

 Exercise:

 15 minutes physical therapy
 1 hour power walk


----------



## Jodi (Jun 26, 2004)

Your meals are looking great, except for the ice cream but I won't bug you about that unless it becomes a habit


----------



## hikerchick (Jun 26, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Your meals are looking great, except for the ice cream but I won't bug you about that unless it becomes a habit


 Thanks Jodi 
 I know, it definitely won't become a habit. I'm not going down that road again!

 I'm already seeing a difference, now that I'm being consistant again. I don't even feel like cheating, which is a nice change. Well, I had the low carb ice cream, but it could have been (and used to be) a lot worse! Keeping sugar out of my system makes ALL the difference for me. 

 I took my measurements about a month ago, so I think I'll take them again and see how I'm doing.


----------



## hikerchick (Jun 26, 2004)

*Measurements*

Okay, I just took my measurements (after vacuuming our three flights - that must have burned some calories!). The first are from two months ago. 

 My waist measurement may seem huge but I have never had a small waist. I have a shorter torso so there's not  a lot of room for my organs to go. Even though I have a 30" waist I wear a size 6 in pants  so, who knows?? I will never have a small waist, it's just the way I'm built. At my leanest I think it was 28", so I'm working on getting back to that. I carry fat like a guy, if I gain weight I get a beer belly and nothing else. Although I did gain 1/2 an inch in the chest area!! YAHOO!!

 Measurements: all in inches

                                 4/24/04              6/26/04
 bust                            33                     33.5
 waist                           30                     30
 abdomen                      34                      31
 hips                             39                     38.25
 right upper thigh            22.5                   21.5
 right arm (flexed)           10.75                  11



 I'm pretty happy with my progress. It's all due to nutrition, my workouts are always consistent, my nutrition is much better now. Once I lose the rest of the fat at my abdomen, my waist will start to go down. Must be patient for that and not get frustrated. Just need to continue with what I"ve been doing. Very happy with this, I'm so glad I took my measurements tonight! That will give me super motivation to eat great tomorrow and have a strong workout.


----------



## hikerchick (Jun 27, 2004)

*Sunday*

Weighed myself at the gym today: 131 down from 134 a month ago. 

 I don't care what my scale weight is, would actually love to increase my scale weight if it were all muscle.

 Meal 1
 30 g whey w/ glutamine

 Meal 2
 turkey breast
 2/3 banana
 1/2 oz. cheddar
 1/2 cup pasta

 Meal 3
 turkey breast 
 1 cup cherries
 1/2 oz. cheddar

 Meal 4
 1/2 cup lowfat cottage cheese
 2 whites
 1/2 cup spinach
 1 cup cherries

 Meal 5
 1/2 cup lowfat cottage cheese
 2 whites
 1/2 cup spinach

 Meal 6
 30 g whey

 Workouts:

 1 hour physical therapy
 1 hour powerwalk

 Back/Bis/Abs:

 lat pulldown
 reverse grip lat pulldown
 1 arm db row
 close grip cable row
 straight bar curl
 hammer curls
 decline crunches
 roman chair leg lifts
 ab machine crunches


----------



## Jodi (Jun 27, 2004)

Congrats on the great progress


----------



## hikerchick (Jun 28, 2004)

*Monday*

Thanks Jodi! 

 Meal 1
 1/2 cup Fiber one
 1/4 cup atkins milk
 protein shake

 Meal 2
 protein shake

 Meal 3
 egg whites 
 3/4 cup lowfat cottage cheese
 1/2 cup spinach
 whole wheat light bread
 1 T. natty pb
 5 strawberries

 Meal 4



 Exercise:
 15 minutes physical therapy
 30 minutes stairmaster

 My arms and back are sooooo sore from my workout yesterday!


----------



## Jill (Jun 28, 2004)

Great progress hiker! Keep it up.


----------



## Jenny (Jun 28, 2004)

Wohoo, great job Shelley!


----------



## hikerchick (Jun 29, 2004)

Thanks Jill and Jenny! 

 Went to the beach this morning. it was a great time. I was sick to my stomach last night and was so glad to be feeling better this morning I decided it was time for a beach fix!

 Just put my daughter down for a nap, I'm going to the gym now to do legs and abs (don't worry I'm not abandoning her dh is home sleeping too, he works tonight).

  Then am taking my daughter and meeting some friends at an outdoor concert tonight. Should be lots of fun!

  Will have to load up on the protein when I get home from the gym, it's almost two and I've only had about 35 grams. Should have brought another protein shake to the beach with me.


----------



## hikerchick (Jun 29, 2004)

Workout and meals Tuesday

 Legs/Abs 3 x 12-15 on all legs/3 x 15 - 20 on all abs

 walking lunges 
 step ups 
 sldl's
 calf raises
 leg extension
 leg curl
 rope cable crunches
 nautilus abs
 decline crunches with weight

 Meal 1
 1/2 cup fiber one
 1/4 cup atkins milk
 30 g whey

 Meal 2
 2 peanut butter and jelly sandwhiches p I was at the beach and didn't pack another shake - oopsie!)

 Meal 3
 protein smoothie from Bally's (skim milk, peanut butter, 1/2 banana, 25 g whey - this thing cost $4.75!!  Major rip-off! Plus they use JIF peanut butter   When I asked if they had any natural peanut butter the front desk girl laughed. 

 Meal 4
 2 turkey burger patties
 1 cup green beans

 Meal 5
 egg whites
 2/3 cup lowfat cottage cheese
 1/2 cup spinach

 Meal 6
 same as Meal 5


----------



## hikerchick (Jul 2, 2004)

*Friday*

Exercise:

 1 hour hike

 15 minutes physical therapy

 Chest/tris/abs at the gym

 Meal 1
 protein shake w/glutamine
 2/3 cup fiber one
 1/3 cup atkins milk

 Meal 2
 2 turkey burgers (no buns)
 banana
 1 oz. cheese


----------



## hikerchick (Jul 5, 2004)

*Monday*

Did not do well yesterday. I had a planned cheat, ice cream and chips, and feel completely sick today.  I guess it's a good thing that my body can't handle this stuff anymore. I definitely don't want to feel like this again. Will have to rethink the whole cheat thing.

  Today is a new day though!

  Meal 1
  whey w/glutamine
  1/2 banana
  1/2 sweet potato

  Meal 2
  2 turkey patties
  2 cups green beans

 Meal 3
 30 g whey
 1 1/2 cups cherries

 Meal 4
 30 g whey
 1 T. natural pb
 6 strawberries
 2 slices whole grain toast


----------



## hikerchick (Jul 7, 2004)

*Wednesday*

I am completely sick of protein today, had to force down my tuna and protein shakes today. The thought of chicken makes me want to 

 I may order some bars just to give myself a break. Just this one time!


----------



## hikerchick (Jul 8, 2004)

*Thursday*

Good day today, food and workout wise. Interactions with other people however made me cranky today!!  

Meal 1
1 cup brown rice
1 T. parmesan cheese
30 g whey

Meal 2
turkey breast
avocado
mixed veggies
2 slices whole wheat

Meal 3
salmon burger
1/4 Clif bar

Meal 4


----------



## hikerchick (Jul 10, 2004)

*Saturday*

Carbs and overall calories will be low today, due to a little bit of over indulgence yesterday.    

Meal 1
1/2 cup brown rice
1 t. parmesan
30 g whey
1/2 cup blueberries

Meal 2
2 turkey patties
1 cup cherries
1 cup green beans

Meal 3
turkey sausages
6 crackers
1/2 cantaloupe

Meal 4
protein quiche w/ spinach

Meal 5
protein quiche w/spinach

Okay, so I went a little crazy on the fruit today   


Exercise:

1 hour powerwalk 
20 minutes physical therapy

My entire body is sore from my weight workouts this week - LOVE IT!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 12, 2004)

Hey girl! 
Good job on the meals and workouts!!  Seeing any changes? 

Keep up the great work


----------



## hikerchick (Jul 14, 2004)

Hey Jenny   

Thanks for popping in. I was starting to see my abs again last week, then went a little crazy    hee hee! No regrets though. Am back on track now and ALL IS GOOD!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 14, 2004)

What's this protein quiche?  

I hear ya on the going crazy, I've been eating chocolate today


----------



## hikerchick (Jul 14, 2004)

*Wednesday*

Sorry, haven't been on in awhile. Have been busy enjoying my summer!  Since I don't work    I am not on the computer all that much unless I'm doing homework    and I haven't been doing too much of  that lately   

Meal 1 (first thing in am)
1 chicken breast
1/2 cup brown rice
1/2 cup black beans
1/2 cup pineapple - I call this my "hawaiian chicken meal" it's delicious, dh loves it, although he adds a bunch of hot sauce and spices

Meal 2 (after bike ride)
30g whey w/glutamine
2 slices whole grain light bread
1 t. mustard
1 ounce cheddar
turkey breast
1/2 cup blueberries

Snack
2 sugar free pops
1/4 cup peanuts

Meal 3
1/2 cup oats
30 g whey
2 carrots
1/2 cup cucumbers
1/2 cup blueberries
1 T. peanut butter



Exercise:

1 hour mountain bike ride
20 minutes physical therapy
1 hour powerwalk with baby and pupster

Am taking a week off from weights. Just don't feel like being in the gym this week. 

Will probably go out to dinner tonight to celebrate DH's promotion. I'll try to have some type of yummy fish, probably salmon.


----------



## hikerchick (Jul 14, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> What's this protein quiche?
> 
> I hear ya on the going crazy, I've been eating chocolate today



mmmmm.....chocolate....what kind? endulge me mentally please   

The protein quiche is a recipe I made up. It's fairly low carb. I posted it in the recipe section awhile ago. Let me see if I can find it....

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=31920


----------



## Jodi (Jul 14, 2004)

About 10 mini snickers 

I'll have to try that recipe.  It sounds good.


----------



## hikerchick (Jul 14, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> About 10 mini snickers
> 
> I'll have to try that recipe.  It sounds good.



mmmmmmmmmmmm........snickers......I don't even remember the last time I had a snickers bar. I bet they were worth every tasty chocolaty yummy morsel.


----------



## hikerchick (Jul 14, 2004)

Okay, so dh and I went out to dinner to celebrate his promotion. I was  planning on being really good and having some yummy salmon. Instead I had dungeness crab stuffed ravioli with a spinach cream sauce. They were kind of too rich so I didn't eat them all. I also had white bread! I was stuffed.

I took the pupster for a little powerwalk when I got home, now I feel better. Don't want to neglect my dog either. It's been so hot here during the day I haven't been able to walk her. She just lays around looking at me with those sad eyes like "When are you going to take me somewhere? I'm bored!" She only gets to go hiking practically every day in the mountains so don't feel too bad for her!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 15, 2004)

Mmm, sounds like you're getting some yummy food  Those hikes with your doggie sounds sooo nice! I love dogs so much, I'm going to miss my baby boy so much  I'm thinking of volunteering at the local animal shelter 
How's you're little girl doing? She enjoying the summer?


----------



## hikerchick (Jul 15, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Mmm, sounds like you're getting some yummy food  Those hikes with your doggie sounds sooo nice! I love dogs so much, I'm going to miss my baby boy so much  I'm thinking of volunteering at the local animal shelter
> How's you're little girl doing? She enjoying the summer?



Hey girl,
I love my dog soooo much! I volunteered at a shelter before, it was heartbreaking. I cried the whole time I was there. I just wanted to take all those sweet puppies home with me. YOu can bring them on walks and give them lots of love. They need it so bad.

Thanks for asking about my daughter. Riley is doing great. She is an amazing child. She started saying "Love you" to me about a month ago and now she says it all the time. It is the cutest. She's 20 months now. I'll find a couple pictures for you. I can never resist showing her off.


----------



## hikerchick (Jul 15, 2004)

This one was taken last week.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 15, 2004)

Awwww, she's so adorable


----------



## hikerchick (Jul 15, 2004)

Thanks Jodi!     I think she's pretty cute too.


----------



## hikerchick (Jul 15, 2004)

*Thursday*

Meal 1    I mixed this all up and cooked it, Yum!! It's from my favorite new cookbook
6 whites, 1 yolk
1 shredded carrot
2 T. oats
1/4 t. cinnamon   

Meal 2 - from the same cookbook
chicken breast
1/2 cup black beans
1/2 cup brown rice
1/2 cup pineaple
1/4 cup nuts  

snack
2 sugar free popsicles

Meal 3
30g whey
2 slices 100% whole wheat light bread
1 T. 100% fruit spread
1 T. Adams all natural peanut butter

Meal 4
protein quiche w/ spinach


Workouts:
20 minutes phys. ther.
1 hour powerwalk


----------



## atherjen (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey Shelley!  Im happy to see that your really enjoying your summer! things are looking great, diet(even the rewarded treats) and training!  

Mm meal 1 sounds interesting, did you mix it all together before you cooked it? how did you cook it? lol


----------



## hikerchick (Jul 15, 2004)

Hi JennIE   
Thanks for visiting! I really feel like everything is going well: life and my workouts and eating. I feel so good and am looking forward to feeling better every day!

Meal 1 was mixed all together before hand then cooked up in a pan (sprayed with a little Pam) like scrambled eggs or an omelette. It was really good! It's from my favorite new cookbook. The author is a fitness competitor so all the recipes are loaded with protein and super healthy (none of the "whites" or bad fats). It has definitely gotten me out of my rut of chicken and rice all the time. I highly recommend it!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 16, 2004)

Aww Shelley, Riley is the cutest little girl ever!!  She's got some nice delts in that pool pic  I bet you are loving your time at home with her so much  That's so cute how she says I love you  I love babies so much, I'm going to love being a mom when the time comes  

Have a wonderful day sweets! Meals are looking great


----------



## hikerchick (Jul 16, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Aww Shelley, Riley is the cutest little girl ever!!  She's got some nice delts in that pool pic  I bet you are loving your time at home with her so much  That's so cute how she says I love you  I love babies so much, I'm going to love being a mom when the time comes
> 
> Have a wonderful day sweets! Meals are looking great



Thanks sweetie! She is the best thing I've ever done   

LOL about her delts   I am hoping she has her Dad's muscle tone (he gets huge calf muscles just walking up the stairs    ) and my metabolism. You'll make a great Mom when it's time. Enjoy your twenties for now. I'm glad I waited to have her until now. We're in a place where we can really enjoy her without financial worries and all that "finding yourself" and partying alot  stuff about our twenties (we're both in our early thirties). That's just us though, lots of people have kids in their twenties and are awesome parents.


----------



## hikerchick (Jul 16, 2004)

*Friday*

Meal 1
30 g whey
3/4 banana
1/3 Clif bar

Meal 2
turkey sandwich on whole wheat with cheese

Meal 3
30 g whey
protein quiche
tons of water

Snack
lots of iced green tea
2 sugar free popcicles

Meal 4
30 g whey
pb & J sandwich made with POWERBUTTER - this stuff rocks, tastes like a really smooth almond butter  but is loaded with protein and efa's


Workouts:
No weights this week, will probably get back to the gym tomorrow, I've been loving my bike lately  
1 hour mountain bike ride 
15 minutes physical therapy


----------



## hikerchick (Jul 17, 2004)

*Saturday*

Going to the Farmer's Market today to load up on berries. I love all the fresh berries this time of year. I could eat them all day.   and sometimes I do


----------



## hikerchick (Jul 17, 2004)

*Saturday*

Meal 1
30 g whey w/ glutamine
3/4 cup fiber one
1/2 cup atkins milk
3 fishies caps
1/2 banana

Meal 2
handful of goldfish crackers 
protein bar 

Meal 3
chicken breast
protein quiche (whites, lowfat cottage cheese, spinach, red pepper)



Workouts:
Back, bis, abs

20 minutes physical therapy

45 minute powerwalk


----------



## Jill (Jul 17, 2004)

hikerchick said:
			
		

> Going to the Farmer's Market today to load up on berries. I love all the fresh berries this time of year. I could eat them all day.   and sometimes I do


I can eat way too many blueberries in one sitting. The grocery store has em on sale-a huge box for like $12, Im afraid Ill eat tooooooo many, so I just buy the little containers.


----------



## hikerchick (Jul 18, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I can eat way too many blueberries in one sitting. The grocery store has em on sale-a huge box for like $12, Im afraid Ill eat tooooooo many, so I just buy the little containers.



I went to the Farmers market today instead of yesterday, and bought 6 pints 
 

They're so cheap ($2 a pint) I couldn't resist, so I'm going to start freezing some every week when I go. That way I can enjoy their lusciousness all winter long.    Plus, they have serious amounts of antioxidants so I feel free to endulge sometimes.


----------



## hikerchick (Jul 18, 2004)

*Sunday*

I'm a bit frustrated today. I was all set to go on a long bike ride this morning. But when I woke up my neck was killing me. I don't know if it's from all this biking I've been doing.     or from my lifting yesterday. I did feel a strange tweaking when I was doing chin-up grip pulldowns.

It's not a total surprise. I have a whacked out spine and have had to give up many things because of it: running marathons (I did two before my back finally said "ENOUGH!"),   and my dream of competitive snowboarding. Don't get me wrong, I'm very happy with what I can do, and my activity level has kept my back from being a lot worse than it could be. I still get very frustrated though.  I just need to focus on those things that I can do and enjoy them as much as I can.    My neck seriously hurts today though, so if I feel like bitching - I'm going to bitch!   

I miss being able to compete in something, I just need to find something that's spine friendly. Most of the time biking is, but I just do that for leisurely fun, don't want to compete in it. For me, biking is all about the journey, not how fast I'm going or where. There are so few things in life where we actually enjoy the process, not becoming obsessed with the final goal, and I don't want to turn biking into one of those things too. Maybe swimming? I think I'll look into that in the fall when I'm not outside all the time. All right, I'm happy again.


----------



## hikerchick (Jul 18, 2004)

*Sunday*

Was going to have a cheat meal today, but since it's that time of the month    I am afraid it will turn into a "several day binge". So, I'm going to eat healthy all week and have a planned cheat next weekend. My body probably needs extra healthy nutrients, more than usual anyway, since it's going through this monthly stressor. I'll eat more blueberries   

Meal 1
2/3 cup Fiber One
1/2 cup Atkins Milk
30 g whey

Meal 2
2 slices whole grain bread
1 T. sugar free jam
2 T. Powerbutter   if you haven't heard of this stuff - it's the best - all natural peanut butter with whites and flax in it. Yummy and the best for you.
1/2 cup blueberries
30 g whey w/ glutamine

Meal 3
chicken breast
3 fish caps
2 cups green beans


Exercise:

1 hour powerwalk

I'm not doing weights today, since my neck is killing me  I may do some easy yoga stretching for it. I'll do Some core work too that won't affect my neck negatively.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 18, 2004)

hikerchick said:
			
		

> Thanks sweetie! She is the best thing I've ever done
> 
> LOL about her delts   I am hoping she has her Dad's muscle tone (he gets huge calf muscles just walking up the stairs    ) and my metabolism. You'll make a great Mom when it's time. Enjoy your twenties for now. I'm glad I waited to have her until now. We're in a place where we can really enjoy her without financial worries and all that "finding yourself" and partying alot  stuff about our twenties (we're both in our early thirties). That's just us though, lots of people have kids in their twenties and are awesome parents.



Oh I'm not having kids in YEEEARS I tell ya  I'm going to have a career first  I think waiting is good, having the kids when you're really ready is definately the best thing 
Good choice on not cheating yesterday  My appetite is way bigger when I have my period, cheat days during that time are never pretty 
I'm sorry your neck is bothering you  Do you go to a chiropractor or something for it, I know it has helped a lot of people with their spinal problems!

Have a great Monday


----------



## hikerchick (Jul 19, 2004)

Thanks Jenny, I go to a physical therapist. I'm thinking of trying an osteopath, but need to look into that more. It feels much better today. Yay! I don't think I moved all night when I was sleeping, I just kept sending my neck positive healing thoughts!    I think it worked.   

Thanks for the support on not cheating. It feels so good to have that power to make that decision in my life, rather than doing it just for any reason what so ever.


----------



## hikerchick (Jul 19, 2004)

*Monday*

Yay! Got up early this morning like I've been trying to do for weeks    and got TONS done. Got my physical therapy out of the way and studied for an hour. Also ate a yummy, healthy breakfast and cleaned the kitchen. I wanted to have an egg white omelette with veggies but all the pans were dirty!  

Meal 1
3/4 cup Fiber One
1/2 cup Atkins milk
1/2 cup blueberries
30g whey w/ glutamine

Meal 2
30 g whey
1/2 Clif bar
1/2 cup blueberries

Meal 3
two turger burger patties
2 slices whole grain bread
5 strawberries
2 T. powerbutter

Meal 4
salmon burger
1/2 cup sweet potato
1/2 cup peanuts
2 sf pops



Workouts:
20 minutes physical therapy (may not seem like a "workout" but this stuff is HARD!  ) 

Weights:
legs, abs, shoulders


----------



## hikerchick (Jul 19, 2004)

I decided yesterday to change my workout to a more rehabilitative one for my back again. I need it right now. I was doing the one Jenny Lynn made for me, but it doesn't do much for helping my spine out.


----------



## hikerchick (Jul 19, 2004)

Neck still hurts tonight but not as bad. I wasn't able to get on my bike again today becauase of it.    I made an appointment with an osteopath tomorrow. I am really hoping he'll have some insight for me.


----------



## hikerchick (Aug 1, 2004)

*Sunday?*

Um....it might be Sunday, I'm not sure. No, I'm not drunk, but I am in Oklahoma. That itself has been known to cause a delusional state.   

We're visiting DH's wonderful family. My step-dad-in-law and dh are smoking cigars    so I have escaped up to my mom-in-law's office.

Is going great so far, eating wise for me. I have a hard time traveling, my body doesn't deal well with foods that I'm not used to, so I'm really doing my best to eat well.

Meal 1
3/4 cup oatmeal
protein shake
3/4 cup mixed nuts

Meal 2
1/2 protein bar

Meal 3
banana
chicken
vegetables

Meal 4
chicken 
mac and cheese 
cole slaw  

Meal 5
fish

Meal 6
protein shake

Took a walk around the neighborhood with Riley and my Mother in law. that was the extent of my workout. They don't have a gym near here so I guess I'll be taking a break from that this week. I did have a good stretching session.


----------



## Rissole (Aug 1, 2004)

Hey Shell  Looks like your doin things smart in here  Keep at it


----------

